# The challenge of (relatively?) lighter roasts



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a harder time getting "lighter" roasts dialled in well. A medium-dark is relatively easy. The medium & lighter-end-of the spectrum roasts come out as drinkable, reasonably ok, but shy of what they could be. To be clear these roasts I refer to aren't really light, just lighter than a more traditional Italian espresso. I am not yet attempting any Nordic roasts?, just the lighter end of what I would call a "medium" roast... likely roasted to around or just past first crack, I'd guess. When a roaster describes the flavour notes along the lines of "chocolate, hazelnut & fruity notes", I invariably get only the fruity & citrusy flavours, no clear signs of the chocolate or nuttiness detected in these. Is it brew temperature that allows chocolate & nut flavours to show themselves amidst the more dominant fruitiness, or something else?

I am on an old Londinium (has a 1.3 bar setting for initial preinfusion).

Any suggestions are most welcome & will be added to my experimenting, as it goes forward.☕?


----------

